# Immersion Blenders



## chowpappy (Aug 30, 2018)

Hi guys, I'm looking for recommendations on good immersion blenders. I had a new Proctor Silex that got hot and burned up after two uses on light duty. I've been reading the reviews on Amazon but there's always one or two bad reviews that scare me away. If anyone knows I figure you guys would. Much obliged.


----------



## Steve85569 (Aug 30, 2018)

https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/stick-blenders.51203/

Is a good read. 
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## chowpappy (Aug 30, 2018)

Steve85569 said:


> https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/stick-blenders.51203/
> 
> Is a good read.
> Welcome to the forum!


Thanks Steve, hhmm, looks like not many are happy with any of them unless they spent a lot of money. I guess that's the nature of the beast. Thanks for the response.


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 30, 2018)

I wanted to get a bigger good one, but the price was too much.  I still have 2 that I have had for years and another that I didn't like the 'feel' of doing soap with it.
I just have the cheapo $10 walmart one


----------



## amd (Aug 30, 2018)

I bought a $90 "upgrade" at the beginning of the year. I don't remember what brand it is, I bought it at a kitchen supply store. It met my length requirements to make bigger batches in buckets, stainless steel, and the detachable bell mechanism isn't chinzy plastic tabs that will break off after a few uses. This has replaced my $2 thrift store stick blenders (I had three of them, one of which I accidentally melted when I left it sitting in the lye water... not my brightest moment.) that I might still occasionally use just for "old times sake". Anyways, I can't give the brand recommendation, because it wasn't a common name and my memory is starting to give up on me, but I will advise to look at kitchen supply stores. I think they vet their products a bit better than retail stores. I know the place I got mine from the owner told me which one of the three was the better blender - and it wasn't the most expensive, it was actually the cheaper of the three.


----------



## scard (Aug 30, 2018)

Don't get this one https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ARQVKUG/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
I do use it and like it but it has a lock button on top that requires both hands to use it. I fixed the issue with a bit of super glue, but really I should have just returned it.


----------



## earlene (Aug 30, 2018)

scard said:


> Don't get this one https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ARQVKUG/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> I do use it and like it but it has a lock button on top that requires both hands to use it. I fixed the issue with a bit of super glue, but really I should have just returned it.



Wow what a stupid design, *scard*!  I see 33 pages of comments about the lock button button ranging from 2016 through 2018.  You'd think Cuisinart would have changed the design a long time ago!  I generally really like this company, but that's definitely a design flaw and a safety issue.  I can't even imagine I would be able to use it at all.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 30, 2018)

I have had this one for about 5 yrs and really like it except the housing started coming apart so I have it tie wrapped and still using it. Unfortunately in the commercial line of Waring this is the only once without replaceable housing. I do not believe it is the fault of the blender, I know I dropped it once, so that is probably what started the problem. Still works with tie wraps (2) around it. 
https://tinyurl.com/yd7s4ere


----------



## dibbles (Aug 30, 2018)

I use a Braun stick blender that I had, and didn't use much in the kitchen. It is over 15 years old now, and is my favorite. It wasn't expensive even back then. I have a back up one of the same model that someone gave me when they were clearing out kitchen space. I have a Cuisinart that doesn't have the button on top, and I like that one too. It was a gift to replace the one I took out of the kitchen. Then I had a really great deal ($11) on a Kitchen Aid. After using it a couple of times, I found that it incorporated too many bubbles in my soap batter no matter what I did. It got moved to the kitchen and the Cuisinart is now in the soap room, even though it's the last one I use. 

I saw on a Royalty Soaps video recently, that she discovered that you need to hold the button down when you start the blender, but once it's going you can release it. Still a pain, and I wouldn't buy one for that reason. But for those that already have that kind, it might be worth trying to see if it works.


----------



## Dennis (Aug 30, 2018)

dibbles said:


> I use a Braun stick blender that I had, and didn't use much in the kitchen. It is over 15 years old now, and is my favorite. It wasn't expensive even back then. I have a back up one of the same model that someone gave me when they were clearing out kitchen space.



Ditto.  I have the same and a back up if this one ever gives up.  I love it.   It has been my soap buddy since 2010.  It did spend a couple of lonely years in the garage recently.


----------



## OldHippie (Aug 30, 2018)

scard said:


> Don't get this one https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ARQVKUG/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> I do use it and like it but it has a lock button on top that requires both hands to use it. I fixed the issue with a bit of super glue, but really I should have just returned it.


I use this blender, and I actually love it.  Immediately upon receipt, I defeated the "lock" button with a pair of zip-ties and a beverage cap with a couple of notched cut into it.  It's really powerful, and the low speed is perfect.  It's nice that the shaft is removable for cleaning.


----------



## steffamarie (Aug 30, 2018)

I have a cheapo one from Hamilton Beach that works well. It has a whisk attachment as well that I never use. I haven’t really pushed it but for my small-time soapmaking it does the job.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 30, 2018)

This is the one I have and I love it. I dropped my original a few too many times and tried replacing it with a cuisinart but it was too powerful and splattered soap batter on my arms and suctions itself to the bottom of the bowl so I got another hamilton beach.
Perfect speed, perfect vortex and the neck detaches easily. Only thing I don't care for it is does make more bubble in the batter then I like. Its easily countered though by not blending to thick trace.
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Hamilton-Beach-2-Speed-Hand-Blender-Model-59762/15758914


----------



## dibbles (Aug 30, 2018)

Mine is like this one. The blender part is detachable from the motor part, which is so nice. This is a discontinued model and when I checked Amazon for a link, the price was listed at $139 . I'm pretty sure it was less than $25 when it was new.


----------



## amd (Aug 31, 2018)

One of my thrift store blenders is exactly like Dennis'. It's my go to when I'm feeling nostalgic and don't want to use my big blender. Or the rare occasions I'm playing with liquid soap and need to switch between two blenders. I took note of the brand for my big blender... but have forgotten it this morning. It was an italian sounding name... sigh. This short term memory loss that I'm suffering lately SUCKS.


----------



## KimT2au (Aug 31, 2018)

When my stick blender goes to soaping heaven I hope to replace it with one of these. (US and Aus links below)  It is expensive but there are a number of things I like about it.  Firstly the motor has a 20 year warranty, Bamix is a reputable company that has been around a long time, you can purchase extra blades so I could have one blade for the kitchen and another for soap rather than two separate blenders, the high RPMs (the  highest of all the ones in shop where I saw it), the stick is metal so no accidentally melting the plastic guard around the blade (glad to know I am not the only person to do that).  There are two negatives as I see them.  The price, but I feel that for me the positive things outweigh/justify the price and the weight. It is not a light stick blender but it is a solidly built piece of equipment.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000A2NNPC/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

https://www.kitchenwarehouse.com.au/Bamix-Mono-Blender-140W-White


----------



## earlene (Sep 1, 2018)

That certainly looks like a solid SB and might be great for food, but I think it has at least two other drawbacks.

The other two drawback I see to that SB for soap is, unless I am missing something, is that the blending arm is not detachable and not long enough.

A detachable arm, is a very important feature for me.  In fact, it is a requirement, both for use in cooking and for use with soapmaking.  I have only ever owned SB's with a detachable arm and wouldn't even consider the non-detachable kind.

The length of the blending arm is also very important to me, again both for cooking and for soapmaking.  I do have one SB with a short blending are, but I only use it when I travel because it's more compact and I don't make large batches of soap when I travel.  But at home I like to be able to use the SB in deeper containers sometimes, and a short blending arm would make that difficult.  For cooking, I tend to use a SB more with soups, and since I cook my soup in large pots, the longer arm is a must.  Otherwise I'd not be able to reach the bottom of the pot, or the part holding the motor would have to be immersed in hot soup and that just isn't something I would feel safe or right about doing.


----------



## KimT2au (Sep 1, 2018)

Oooh, I see what you are saying, Earlene, I shall have to cogitate further


----------



## dibbles (Sep 1, 2018)

@KimT2au search the forum for Bamix blenders. I seem to remember some people commenting that they weren’t all stainless steel. Other metals can react badly with lye. They are pretty expensive, so you want to be sure it will be good for soap making before you make that investment.


----------



## SaltedFig (Sep 2, 2018)

@KimT2au 
Unfortunately, as dibbles has referred to, the Bamix is entirely unsuitable for soap making, as the head is made of aluminium and the shaft is chromed brass.


----------



## KimT2au (Sep 2, 2018)

Gosh, thanks for that @SaltedFig and @dibbles , I appreciate the tipoff.  It looms like you have saved me a bunch of money.


----------



## SaltedFig (Sep 3, 2018)

@KimT2au You're welcome
(I remember looking at them a while ago - it's a shame they aren't stainless, because they work really well).

I saw today that KMart online has a stickblender with a stainless blade and detachable stainless shaft for $15 (Aus SKU: 42630043) - I don't think I've seen one that cheap before!


----------



## KimT2au (Sep 3, 2018)

Thanks, @SaltedFig Fig, I am going to have to get another one soon as my current one is on it's last legs


----------



## Lin19687 (Sep 4, 2018)

@Obsidian I had that issue with that same one and it went back into the kitchen junk drawer.

@dibbles That is the one I have (2 actually) that were my original ones from back in 2005.  It did not come with the extra bits tho and I think was about $20, maybe $15.

The arm detaches so easy cleaning.  The big longer arm ones I saw were just too $$ and weighed too much and since the ones I have work out for my batch size I am just sticking with them for the time being.


----------

